

Show HN: Mobify.js, a client side adaptation framework for going mobile - shawnjan8

Hey HN! We would love to hear your thoughts on our new client-side adaptation framework called Mobify.js. We've worked extremely hard on this product for a year and a half now, and we recently went open source with it. We use it internally to create mobile websites for our customers, and we would love for the rest of the world to use it too. Here is our first blog post on it: http://www.mobify.com/blog/introducing-mobify-js/. Once again, feedback would be awesome - go ahead and be brutally honest :)
======
chefsurfing
The writing on your blog and site seems distant to me. I would like to read a
_short_ narrative on the problems Mobify addresses, the origins and
inspiration of the solution, how the solution was developed and tested and
what results have been gained. IMHO This story should include the real people
involved including engineers, managers, clients, customers and hockey-stick
graphs ( you're in Canada after all... ) This seems like a great initiative.
Way to go!

PS Check out item #10 on this list, I think it's what you are missing:
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/03/googles-design-
guid...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/03/googles-design-
guidelines.html)

------
shawnjan8
Adding link in comments for clickable hyperlink goodness:

<http://www.mobify.com/blog/introducing-mobify-js/>

